# Brining Grouse for 24 hrs in salt water before freezing?



## canadianbacon (Oct 18, 2016)

Im looking to freeze all my grouse and save em for one big batch. I want to blead them in salt water for 24 hrs then freeze. I figure this will draw water into them avoiding getting dry and draw out some spruce grouse taste.

I plan to also soak them in milk during defrosting as well over night before cooking.

Any thoughts?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2016)

Poultry is frequently brined before freezing. VacPac them for the best quality...JJ


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 20, 2016)

CB, Not sure about spruce grouse as they are protected here. For ruffed grouse I just clean and wrap in saran wrap and vacuum seal, they are just as tasty 6-7 months down the road as they day they were shot.


----------

